
The Chinese Threat to American Speech - ilamont
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/19/opinion/sunday/china-nba.html
======
eth0up
The existence of debate on this subject worries me more than China itself. It
signifies the threat is within. To many, the 1st or any amendment to the Bill
of Rights is modifiable at the whim of each meandering generation or trend.
We've steadily watched them erode, most notably for me, Habeas corpus and
number 4. I don't want to start an argument here, but it seems that rights
modifiable through caprice are doomed. Some things (but few) ought be
impervious.

~~~
NicoJuicy
> It signifies the threat is within.

No, it isn't. China is trying to censor the world.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Edit: and me :)

------
okasaki
>American companies have an obligation to defend the freedom of expression,
even at the risk of angering China.

No they don't, nor have they ever?

~~~
Waterluvian
It feels too obvious to bother saying, but companies jobs are to be on a one
track mind: making money. The government's role is to legislate detours to
that track, overriding anything important enough but that capitalism doesn't
naturally deal with.

This might be one of those detours: go make money but _bam_ tarrifs or some
other mechanism to chill overreaching foreign influences.

~~~
EliRivers
Many businesses appear to disagree; "they must also invest in their employees,
protect the environment and deal fairly and ethically with their suppliers"

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/19/business/business-
roundta...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/19/business/business-roundtable-
ceos-corporations.html)

Maybe it's just lip-service, but the cancer of "shareholder value" above all
else, that grew so strong that people even believe it's a legal obligation, is
not so strong as it once was.

------
Coffeewine
It’s slightly ironic that were even having this conversation because the
Chinese government is a (for all but a few) safe topic for Americans to
criticize. There is no shortage of companies within the United States were
criticizing say, Christianity would result in censure, but we don’t see that
as a first amendment violation in the same way.

~~~
kolanos
> It’s slightly ironic that were even having this conversation because the
> Chinese government is a (for all but a few) safe topic for Americans to
> criticize.

Those unsafe topics are multiplying and the distinction is that China is
attempting to suppress speech in the United States. Any examples of the U.S.
suppressing speech in China?

> There is no shortage of companies within the United States were criticizing
> say, Christianity would result in censure, but we don’t see that as a first
> amendment violation in the same way.

Don't follow. Christianity is openly criticized in the U.S., such as by media
companies. See the Catholic Church pedophilia scandals for examples. Then
imagine a similar scandal implicating the powerful being openly discussed in
China...

If the Catholic Church was compelling the U.S. government to suppress speech
in regards to its numerous scandals, you better believe that'd be a first
amendment issue.

------
rhoyerboat
When considering to open my mouth a little about free speech and China, I
think of all the human-rights negative consumerism I partake of with or
without much guilt. Stomach-shuddering just a little bit, I probably keep my
mouth mostly shut.

------
woodandsteel
The Chinese government's position is that it has the right to criticize any
other country, but no one inside or outside China has a right to criticize it.

Now the above statement is not completely true, but it is pretty close.

------
100011
Trump supporters obviously unavailable for comment, due to suppression by
local Red Guard.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments or flamebait here.

